# Do Prada shoes run true to size, or slightly small?



## Belinda_GA

Thanks so much for your help...I am considering ordering a half size larger than my usual size, but I'm not sure.  I appreciate the help.  
Belinda


----------



## sparkleswirl

I have a pair of Prada leather kitten heels for work, and they kill my feet.  I am a size 9 and I got a 9, but they run small.  

Also, since these shoes are leather, in notice that they tighen up a lot in the rain.

I say DEFINITELY go for a half size up.


----------



## LVobsessed415

it really depends, boots i go half size up. with pumps i go half size down so my heel does not come up everytime I take a step.


----------



## UliUli

I am usually between 7 and 7.5. 
I have Prada's suede sandals in 7.5. Fits me perfect. But my sister goes 1/2 size up for Prada boots....


----------



## LoracNJ

I have 2 pairs of Prada's (one flat and one heel). I am normally a 9 (39), but I had to get a 39 1/2 because the 39 was too small.


----------



## Zophie

I think they might run a little small.  I am a 5.5, sometimes can wear a 5.  I have narrow feet.  I have Pradas that are 5.5 and fit fine but I can also wear a 6 in Prada which is rare for me.


----------



## kasumi168

order half size bigger than normal.

I bought some loafers and i'm normally a 38, but a 39 fitted just fine

With my mules, the 38 was fine. 

I really guess it depends on what style your getting
but if your getting heels, then get a half size bigger, and at least if its loose, you can put those heel grips or sole cushion thingys to make up the difference.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

they DEF run small...i have a pair of mary jane type shoes and they are very very narrow, as are my patent greenish black heeled mules



good idea with the .5 size up


----------



## lara0112

for me the actually run large - I usually wear 37/7 but in Prada i have 36.5/6.5 - I think I have one pair (off ebay) which is even a 6 - but very tight!

But in sandals I have a 37 and they fit fine - I think it is bec I have a VERY narrow foot - so i think if you have the chance either ask the seller how this one fits, or try it out first.

I'd be careful to go by any of us - I asked about sizing bef and it turns out that for me the shoes fit totally differently than for others


----------



## mich327

hmm...I actually find that they run true to size and sometimes slightly big. I have 11 pairs of prada shoes, ranging from 36-36.5, when in other brands (like Manolo) I go to a 36.5-37


----------



## butterfliie

I find that Prada runs about 1/2 size large on me.  My feet are wide and I generally wear 38.5 or 39 in Manolo, Choo, Chanel.  My Prada shoes are all 38.  Maybe you can try going to a B&M store to try some on first?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have very wide feet, so I always go up in size with every shoe. My feet are actually a 5-5.5 but I always buy a 6.5 in shoes and 7 in boots (so I can wear socks if it's cold). I haven't found that I need to go up in Prada, I wear 6.5 in Prada and 6.5 in all other shoes.


----------



## wellow

True to size for me...


----------



## fr2nc1z

With the prada's I have (loafers, boots, and sandals), they have run true to my size


----------



## annanas

this is weird  

they always run big on me, the shoes i'm almost always a 38 in and i'm usually a 38.5.  the boots i get a 38.5-39 in and i tend to size up to a 40 in boots.


----------



## puteribelibelah

I have 8 pairs of Prada shoes ranging from round toe pumps to slippers. They are all size 37 which is true to my size.


----------



## FLiibOy516

If I Wear A Size 8 1/s What Size dO i Get My Pradas in


----------



## KittyKat65

I have pumps and sandals and I am a 7.5 and I have these in a 38 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## fantasiatzu

Prada's never seem to fit me right.

I even went to Nordstrom rack to try on all the Prada's there from size 8 to 9 and none seem to gfit my feet right so I never bought any.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I don't own any Prada shoes (yet) but according to the posts in the Prada forum, they say the shoes run true to size.


----------



## Pishi

I have a lot of Prada (but no boots), tall heels and flats...and I am generally a 38 but for Prada I always take a 37.5.  My feet are not narrow, either.


----------



## rdgldy

for me they've always run TTS.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Hi Belinda, I think you will just need to try them on, or if you can't do that, order two sizes and return one.  I think their sizing varies.  I have tried some pairs that are narrow and others that gape at the sides.  It doesn't seem like they are extremely consistent.


----------



## LaDonna

i would say tts or 1/2 up.


----------



## rkuro

I have the wedges, they are true to size.


----------



## brigadeiro

I have one pair that runs 1/2-1 size too big, I think pumps are TTS.


----------



## LVandBaby

hi i know this is an old thread but anyone knows if Prada Sport shoes run true to size? interested in the scrunch flats but not sure which size to go for. I'm usually a size 6us/36 eu. thanks in advance


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I've only tried a few pumps. I am 9.5 and needed a 40.


----------



## Missrocks

Just got these knotted platform sandals and had to size up 1/2 size. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0199cat5890735cat000011cat14860748cat21230733


----------



## HalieB

Yes I am a US 9.5....I buy 40-40.5 in Prada


----------



## vhdos

I'd say true to size.  I am normally a 5 and I ordered a pair of Prada wedge sandals in a 5.5.  They are just a tad too big.


----------



## immashoesaddict

TTS for me also.


----------



## gsamina

Hello! I want to buy these boots, usually i wear 36 size. help me what size to buy 36 or 36,5?? store.prada.com/en/US/woman/footwear/ankle-boots/1TP128_XTP_F0002_F_140


----------



## lady_dubliners

they run big to me. i am 37 with pretty wide feet so do fine with other 37.5 shoes. yet with prada 37.5 shoes will keep coming off my feet while walking.


----------



## TJNEscada

I find their sizing is all over the map!  As a side note a 10 in Manolo always fits, and a 9.5 in higher end US brands such as S. Wietzman is always perfect.  For Prada:  a high heeled sandal a 9.5 fits just right.  For a flat sandal I need a 10 and that just barely fits!  The Prada Sport line of boots a 9.5 is great.  Prada Sport sandals again a 9.5.  Closed toe Prada pumps and similar a 10.  But I bought the tail light pumps from the S/S 12 collection and they are teensy tiny, probably need a 10.5 in those.  It makes shopping on line pretty ridiculous!


----------



## piip007

Oh my... Its too difficult...! Ive been after their Vitello black leather peep toe heels  (these: http://www.theodora.fi/tuotteet.html?id=6/41 ) for a while, and spotted now a bargain pair online. Just that im afraid they are too large for me. Im TTS 38 eur (7.5 us) but have manolos in 38.5 and loubis 38.5-39. 

I have no possibility to try on prada peep toes as here is now only closed toe heels available where im living and their sizing vary a lot by style... Anybody here with Vitello pep toes that can give me their opinion? TIA!!!!


----------



## ariane24

Their pumps run big for me. Boots etc. are TTS.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

For me, they are tts.


----------



## Le Macaroon

Hey,

I would like to buy a pair of Prada Capretto Pumps in black leather.
images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/products/ax/NMX1J8X_ax.jpg
photo:neimanmarcus.com

What size do I get? This will be my first pair of Prada heels and I'm usually a US9, EUR39 .

Thank you


----------



## shop_459

Le Macaroon said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I would like to buy a pair of Prada Capretto Pumps in black leather.
> images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/products/ax/NMX1J8X_ax.jpg
> photo:neimanmarcus.com
> 
> What size do I get? This will be my first pair of Prada heels and I'm usually a US9, EUR39 .
> 
> Thank you



They run tts for me..I have a peep toe heels from them.


----------



## HungryM3

They run true to size for me.


----------



## momhappy

I think that they are pretty true to size.  I've had about 6 pairs and most were TTS, although, I could have actually sized a half-size down in a couple of them (certain styles seem to run slightly big for me).


----------



## trinatara

Belinda_GA said:


> Thanks so much for your help...I am considering ordering a half size larger than my usual size, but I'm not sure.  I appreciate the help.
> Belinda



i had to go up a size they do run small


----------



## pavilion

True to size for me


----------



## exelero

Comparing with other European sizes, they run a bit large. Usually I wear EU 43, but my prada loafers are size 8 (42). The same for miu miu, in fact, I think all the italian shoes run a bit large (again, at least when compared to other European sizes)! But it looks like for the US standards they run tts


----------



## pquiles

I think they run TTS for the most part.  I buy b/t 8.5 and 9 for most of my Prada shoes.  In fact I even went up 2 sizes to a 9.5 so I could fit a pair of boots I loved.


----------



## acitoruen

Hi! I would like to buy these ballet flats. What size do I get? Will be my first pairs of Prada shoes.







I’m usually a EUR39 (Chanel and Chloe flats), but 38.5 in Gucci loafers. I think all the italian shoes run a bit large (Gucci). I have no possibility to try on. Anybody here with Prada flats than can give me their opinion? Thanks


----------



## randr21

acitoruen said:


> Hi! I would like to buy these ballet flats. What size do I get? Will be my first pairs of Prada shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m usually a EUR39 (Chanel and Chloe flats), but 38.5 in Gucci loafers. I think all the italian shoes run a bit large (Gucci). I have no possibility to try on. Anybody here with Prada flats than can give me their opinion? Thanks



In Gianvito Rossi, Aquazzura, Valentino, Prada, I'm always the same size. I'd even say they run a tiny bit big.

I'm not including Chanel, YSL, Gucci as i find their sizing different depending on shoe type.


----------



## randr21

SotD


----------



## MrsFancyFace

Prada are my favorite designer shoes because they run so true to size. I am a large foot woman (size 11) and a Prada size 41 always fits me perfectly.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

acitoruen said:


> Hi! I would like to buy these ballet flats. What size do I get? Will be my first pairs of Prada shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m usually a EUR39 (Chanel and Chloe flats), but 38.5 in Gucci loafers. I think all the italian shoes run a bit large (Gucci). I have no possibility to try on. Anybody here with Prada flats than can give me their opinion? Thanks


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I have two pair of Prada slingbacks, size 38, they fit me well and I have a pair of Viviers of a similar style in 38. As the heel height increases, then I half-size up. I'm 39 in Aquazarra heels, 3.8 in Weitzman heels.


----------



## randr21

I'm not really a doc martens kind of girl, but these lug soled combat style boots from Prada are quickly becoming my go to shoes this winter.


----------



## randr21

Black and army green


----------



## Aerdem

Pradas run the gamet for me personally. I have seven pairs. My usual shoe size is a 38 or 7.5 to 8.

The rain boots and combat boots- I took a 39 so I can comfortably wear thick socks. The heels I take a 38.5. The trainers I take a 38. I was discussing this huge range with a sales associate, and she agreed that each shoe category and style runs differently. Ordering sight unseen is Prada roulette in my experience!


----------



## randr21

Aerdem said:


> Pradas run the gamet for me personally. I have seven pairs. My usual shoe size is a 38 or 7.5 to 8.
> 
> The rain boots and combat boots- I took a 39 so I can comfortably wear thick socks. The heels I take a 38.5. The trainers I take a 38. I was discussing this huge range with a sales associate, and she agreed that each shoe category and style runs differently. Ordering sight unseen is Prada roulette in my experience!


You have a nice range of prada shoes. I think I've mostly collected their pumps.


----------



## Aerdem

randr21 said:


> You have a nice range of prada shoes. I think I've mostly collected their pumps.


Thank you, I’m drawn to much of their designs.


----------



## Harlemmo

I am a size 9. I had to buy size 11 in the Prada thong sadal for a good fit. They fit excellent!!!!!!


----------



## shuze

I have always thought Prada runs on the full side of true. I consider myself a true 40 and wear more Prada and Gucci footwear than anyone else. I always wear a 9.5 in US lines like Weitzman or Calleen Cordero but in Prada I’m always a 40 and every once in a while I can do a sandal in a 39.5 I’m surprised to hear that some think Prada runs small. IMO Prada and Gucci run fuller than most other made in Italy labels.


----------



## Harlemmo

I guess it is indeed the form of the foot


----------



## LateToLuxury

Hi, all!

I am new to the forum and am hoping to buy a pair of pre-owned Prada pumps (read: non-returnable). I have my eye on a 42 kitten heel I'm thinking about. I have never bought Prada shoes, but here are my known sizes: 

US: 10
Jimmy Choo: 41.5 (I have long, narrow toes, so I go up a whole size and a half)
Manonos: 41
Louboutins: 41

Do you think I could wear the 42 if I pad it out?


----------



## shuze

LateToLuxury said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I am new to the forum and am hoping to buy a pair of pre-owned Prada pumps (read: non-returnable). I have my eye on a 42 kitten heel I'm thinking about. I have never bought Prada shoes, but here are my known sizes:
> 
> US: 10
> Jimmy Choo: 41.5 (I have long, narrow toes, so I go up a whole size and a half)
> Manonos: 41
> Louboutins: 41
> 
> Do you think I could wear the 42 if I pad it out?



Absolutely not. I wear a ton of Prada and they run full. I’m a true US 9.5 and a 40-40.5 in most Italian lines. I own at least 15 pair of Prada (prob more) and the largest is a 40.5 and they’re big on me but they’re a boot so I don’t care. All of my closed Prada are 40 and some of my sandals are 39.5. A 42 will be way too large on a US 10. Prada runs much fuller than Blahnik or Choo.


----------



## LateToLuxury

shuze said:


> Absolutely not. I wear a ton of Prada and they run full. I’m a true US 9.5 and a 40-40.5 in most Italian lines. I own at least 15 pair of Prada (prob more) and the largest is a 40.5 and they’re big on me but they’re a boot so I don’t care. All of my closed Prada are 40 and some of my sandals are 39.5. A 42 will be way too large on a US 10. Prada runs much fuller than Blahnik or Choo.


Thank you!


----------



## Dazed Swede

Agreed! I love Prada shoes (to be fair I only do their flats and heels not boots) and find they run true to size. I find them great for narrow feet - basically get your right size and have that little bit of wiggle room at the toe that feels great. I'm a size 37.5 and thats true in Prada, other brands typically do 37 for heels and flats depends on shape. Comparativly they run smaller than Gucci and Ferragamo but slightly shorter than e.g., Choos at the toe (would say same width but less room for the big toe)


----------



## stephsposhlife

I recently purchased a pair of leather prada ballet flats which I thought fit great initially but now I’m finding them uncomfortable on my pinky toes. Has anyone had Experience with these stretching a bit on their own if I continue to wear them or any other tips?


----------



## randr21

stephsposhlife said:


> I recently purchased a pair of leather prada ballet flats which I thought fit great initially but now I’m finding them uncomfortable on my pinky toes. Has anyone had Experience with these stretching a bit on their own if I continue to wear them or any other tips?


There are sprays to stretch leather, while you wear them, and the good old wear thick socks trick while you watch tv. They will stretch if you expedite the the process, or get a cobbler to stretch it for you if you dont want to stretch yourself.


----------



## mellecyn

I lurking on the pointy slingbacks.
Any feedback sizing wise?
Im a EU true 38.5…but these are rare and I often order 39 in sneakers and derbys, sometimes with an extra sole. But use 38 in heels/ pumps like Gianvito Rossi to make sure it holds firmly. 
Also 38 in Superga tennis shoes which are a tiny bit too short. that’s a US 7.5


----------

